# Orodreth and Gil-galad's parentage



## Gil-Galad (May 24, 2003)

*Orodreth's parentage and Gil-galad*

[color=sky blue]I split this thread from Elendil3119's 'Geneaologies' thread. -ithrynluin[/color]

Nice site Elendil3119,but I have to add that actually my dad is not Fingon but Orodreth. Can you imagine how I felt when I realized that-awful,cause I don't like Orodreth's character.But Tolkien changed his plans later in the years.


----------



## Inderjit S (May 25, 2003)

> you imagine how I felt when I realized that-awful,cause I don't like Orodreth's character.But Tolkien changed his plans later in the years.



*pats G-G on the back* There, there my friend. I understand your sorrow, you were once a decendant of Feanor, the son of Finrod, VERY briefly a son of Fingon, and Tolkien goes and chooses the idiot king of Nargothrond as you father. (P.S Can I have your sister, Finduilas's number   )


----------



## Gil-Galad (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Inderjit S _
> **pats G-G on the back* There, there my friend. I understand your sorrow, you were once a decendant of Feanor, the son of Finrod, VERY briefly a son of Fingon, and Tolkien goes and chooses the idiot king of Nargothrond as you father. (P.S Can I have your sister, Finduilas's number   ) *


hehehe of course you can.her mobile phone is 
[color=sky blue]editted[/color] !But I've got to tell you that if you do something bad to my sis I'm gonna kick you at least.....and then .......! 

[color=sky blue]Public display of phone numbers is not allowed for security's sake. Especially concerning minors. 
-ithrynluin[/color]


----------



## Ithrynluin (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Inderjit S _
> * and Tolkien goes and chooses the idiot king of Nargothrond as you father. *



Why is Orodreth an idiot? He was just a bit weak-willed and should have taken a stand when the sons of Fëanor tried to usurp Nargothrond. He was a kind and just ruler. It's very sad you should call Orodreth an idiot and yet lionize other Elves who obviously qualify as idiots - you know who I'm talking about.


----------



## Inderjit S (May 26, 2003)

G-G, I wan't being seriosu and I didn't want _your_ sisters phone number but it was a jokey reference to wanting the book Finduilas's _non-existent_ phone number. 



> Why is Orodreth an idiot? He was just a bit weak-willed and should have taken a stand when the sons of Fëanor tried to usurp Nargothrond. He was a kind and just ruler. It's very sad you should call Orodreth an idiot and yet lionize other Elves who obviously qualify as idiots - you know who I'm talking about.



Ithrynluin, my opinion is my own. And I think you may be right in a sense, I will have to have a better view of my prespective father in law.


----------



## Gil-Galad (Jun 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ithrynluin _
> *Why is Orodreth an idiot? He was just a bit weak-willed and should have taken a stand when the sons of Fëanor tried to usurp Nargothrond. He was a kind and just ruler. It's very sad you should call Orodreth an idiot and yet lionize other Elves who obviously qualify as idiots - you know who I'm talking about.  *


.......hmhmhmmh why I think you have Feanor in mind when you talk about idiots?!!He could be everything but not idiot!


----------



## Ithrynluin (Jun 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gil-Galad _
> *.......hmhmhmmh why I think you have Feanor in mind when you talk about idiots?!!He could be everything but not idiot! *



I didn't even mention Fëanor. How come it comes to mind so quickly in association with the word 'idiot' ?  

But let's keep opinions on Fëanor in the other thread.


----------



## Gil-Galad (Jun 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ithrynluin _
> *I didn't even mention Fëanor. How come it comes to mind so quickly in association with the word 'idiot' ?
> 
> But let's keep opinions on Fëanor in the other thread. *


Because I know your attitude towards him.And I thought you ment him.


----------

